# Malawi cichlids need id since foolish newbie did lfs



## rogerd (Jan 14, 2009)

These were my guesses, I am clueless Help!!!!!

In order of links:[/img]

Albino ice blue
Melanochromis simulans
red zebra boy 
Red zebra girl
Yellow Lab
Kenyi


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. Albino Metriaclima greshakei
2. Melanochromis auratus
3. Metriaclima callainos
4. Albino M. zebra type, possibly hybrid
5. Hybrid Lab. caeruleus
6. Metriaclima lombardoi


----------



## rogerd (Jan 14, 2009)

Brett,

You Rock!!!!!

Now I have to figure out a plan for these poor fish in care of a fisk dork.

YOu know of any way to mix these to the max?

Thanks Roger


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

This is a 46G bow front, right?

I'd do as we discussed in the other thread...Return everything except the yellow lab, pick up a couple more of them, and go with a group of dwarf mbuna...Pseudotropheus demasoni would go nicely with the yellow labs, allow you to have more fish (I'd get 10-12 demasoni) and allow you to utilize the tank you've got. You could also check out some of the afra variants rather than the demasoni, but most have plain looking females, so I think the demasoni would be a better choice.

Or, if it's not colour you're after, there are other options from Lake Tanganyika, or some of the SA dwarves.

The auratus (I was afraid that was what you had), lombardoi, callianos, greshakei and other zebra type won't play nice in a smaller tank long term...But should you decide to give it a try, I'd definitely remove the auratus and lombardoi from the equation!


----------



## rogerd (Jan 14, 2009)

Yea 46 bow

I like color, the yellows are pretty and loook like marine fish.

Why do these LFS sell the horrible starter fish???

The Cobalt blue is the prick of the tank now , cause he is bigger I think.

My Boy likes the Albino M. zebra type, possibly hybrid orange with red eye, he wanted a red fish.

It is sure alot more complicated than it looks on the drive by.

At least am doing good on the water qual etc.

Do you have a favorite test kit?

Thanks mucho, R


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

API has a test kit for around $30 found in most pet stores. Tests for ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, low pH and high pH.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

rogerd said:


> Why do these LFS sell the horrible starter fish???


They are the most attractive juvenile mbuna. Many species start off but-ugly, ranging from dirt brown to dark grey..... These fish are all attractive from early ages. Sadly most of them turn out to be the aggressive species.


----------



## rogerd (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks.

I wonder if anyone has ever done a mbuna chart od compatiblility like I have seen for common freshwater fish.

I guess it is too much work for no pay huh.

This forum is a godsent!

R


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> 1. Albino Metriaclima greshakei
> 2. Melanochromis auratus
> 3. Metriaclima callainos
> 4. Albino M. zebra type, possibly hybrid
> ...


I'm curious as to why you assume its a hybrid?


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm going to stay out of whether or not the Lab caeruleus is a hybrid.

But I will say that many hobbyists would say that it at a minimum does not posses desireable coloring for a caeruleus, ie rich yellow overall with no white on the belly and thick black submarginal bands in the dorsal & anal fins and black pelvic fins.

That is what we have come to expect in L. caeruleus when in reality only one collection point has all of those traits, Mbowe Island. The original imported L. caeruleus are generally thought to have originated in Lion's cove, which has all those traits except some specimens have white bellies. So, it is often unpopular if it is pointed out that caeruleus in the lake vary from pure white to pink to white with dark barring to yellow with and without submarginal bands.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

There is of course also the blue form eg Labidochromis caeruleus (Nkhata Bay) (one of which (I forget which one) it is named after)


----------

